# Chip resistors



## patnor1011 (Feb 6, 2011)

After seeing this thread:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=9131

I decided to do small research and found this:

Resistors
Most chip resistors are of the so-called ‘thick film’ construction, where patterns of inks containing glass frit and a mix of metals and oxides are printed onto a ceramic substrate and converted to adherent, stable films by firing at high temperature (typically 850ºC).
The usual substrate is a high purity alumina3 sheet which is first laser-scribed in two directions at right angles to provide crack lines for breaking out the individual resistors at a later stage in production. The internal metal electrodes, usually of palladium-silver, but sometimes of gold, are printed across the appropriate cracks and fired on.
3 Alumina (Al2O3) is produced from the bauxite ore which is also the source of metallic aluminium. The crushed ore is digested with hot caustic under pressure, the solution filtered, and aluminium hydroxide precipitated by passing carbon dioxide through the solution. The resulting pure hydroxide is dried and calcined at 1100°C where it decomposes to give pure alumina. 
**********************************************************************************************************************
source:
http://www.ami.ac.uk/courses/topics/0135_cc/index.html

Looks like nice small source of AgPd for patient people.


----------



## texan (Feb 7, 2011)

Excellent info in the UK link about monolithic (ceramic) capacitors also.

Good work....

Texan


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 7, 2011)

That page is well worth exploring:
http://www.ami.ac.uk/courses/topics/

We had discussion what is flatpack, chip and so on... Very well explained here:
http://www.ami.ac.uk/courses/topics/0134_sp/index.html

Tantallum capacitors:
http://www.ami.ac.uk/courses/topics/0136_ec/index.html

and many more..... Happy reading... :mrgreen:


----------



## meng2k7 (Feb 8, 2011)

hi patnor!


what a nice effort mate!

this is a great references to all of us, im sure many will inspire to this tread regarding chip resistors.

i will post all the pictures this night to make this tread busy!

im looking forward to seek those Pd!  

thank you very much.

meng


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks pat for doing the leg work on this.I've been talking to Oz about starting up my silver again,and after reading this thread,and Mengs thread,I think I want to start it back up now.
Thanks again.


----------



## meng2k7 (Feb 8, 2011)

hi!

this my silver for today. 8) 

this one is same as my previous silver.

take a look at the "crater".... :lol: 

this is a 932 grams ingot.

thanks!


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gold is gold but sometimes I wonder that I like silver more. I am off to harvest more resistors. :lol:


----------



## FrugalEE (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, I can't seem to get through the new posts today - too many really interesting and informing posts. I was a EE and had no idea what was all in those parts except I learned on this board that chip caps had values. Meng had clean parts, but hopefully desoldering parts from boards won't add much solder to get rid of. I'll be looking for some larger ones to remove for a future test.


----------



## johnny309 (Feb 18, 2011)

For this processing you better read this first: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CJLIK8JM and this : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6CWJITN0
Doesn't mean necessarly that the newer version(I mean "china" get the same project),but.........pleaseeeee....do your silver from those chips in a silver cell.
Hope I was helpfull. :idea:


----------



## Imran (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you patnor!


----------



## trashmaster (Aug 3, 2012)

Johnny those two sites have been seized by the F>B>I>


----------



## jeneje (Aug 3, 2012)

trashmaster said:


> Johnny those two sites have been seized by the F>B>I>


Wow... :x anybody know why?
Ken


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 3, 2012)

jeneje said:


> trashmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Johnny those two sites have been seased by the F>B>I>
> ...



http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/07/megaupload-freeze/

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/technology/story/2012-07-27/kim-dotcom-megaupload-case/56547102/1


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 3, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > trashmaster said:
> ...



As a Kiwi (New Zealander), i am ashamed at the way kim dotcom has been treated, a judge here has ruled the the warrent for his arrest and seizure of monies and assets was ILLEGAL. Tho the saga continues. FBI will not return any of his stuff, and for some reason the saga still goes on. >90% of Kiwi's are appalled by the way he was, and still is, being treated.

A politition here denied meating him yet were filmed giving kim dotcom a personal drinky toste in from of a dinner party, then he was filmed giving him a hug before leaving, yet he still denied he had met him :roll: 

Lie's Lie's and double Lie's

Sorry, this is probably not the place to vent my frustration on this matter.

Warm Fuzzy's :lol: 

Deano


----------



## pilav (Feb 25, 2014)

@patnor1011, thank you for the amazing information. It’s actually these experiences which can help a new guy like me understand that issues before going into the whole thing. @NoIdea, that’s appalling, no one can be treated like this without having committed a crime that would endanger someone’s life. It’s a pity, the laws these days are designed to protect the interests of a few and they keep ignoring what a common man needs.


----------

